# La Grange ZZ Top style lesson



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Fun to play this kind of boogie woogie groove. Not just ZZ Top and Billy Gibbons doing this kind of thing - Canned Heat, Van Halen and many others have tunes with the same concept.

Hope you find it useful. 

[video=youtube;2a22Gjcxu60]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2a22Gjcxu60[/video]


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Is that a new guitar for you, Robert? I don't recognize the headstock.

Love the boogie woogie, thanks for this.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

I've had this Hell Zerodot for quite a while. It's a new brand being launched very soon. I have 2 more, a Hell Bender and a Hell No.2 - see my demos on youtube for more information. They sound great, and they all feature Bare Knuckle pickups.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

great tutorial, Robert.

I don't listen to a lot of classic rock but I actually heard La Grange at the gym the other day and wanted to learn that little rhythm. 

Thanks and keep up the great work


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks blam, glad you liked it.


----------

